# Justin's Spring Lawn Journey



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

Well here goes nothing.....

My name is Justin, I live in the beautiful Okanagan Valley in BC, Canada. 
Today is exactly 3 years to the day that my family and I moved into our very own house sitting on just under ½ acre.
A little background about me: 
I work in the oil patch in Alberta, Canada on a drilling rig as a Derrickhand, have been for 6yrs and absolutely love my job!



The winters can be cold especially working 12hr days outside 🥶



So let's start at the beginning of my journey.
Wish I could add more pics of when we first moved in and the beginning process but those pics were taken on my old phone which I can't find  so I'll add what I can and stole from Google Street view lol.

This is basically how it looked when we moved in.
These pics were from Google Street view. The rock bed looks much better back then. There were lots of weeds when we actually moved in.







So having 2 younger kids we decided to get rid of this rock bed and replace is with grass. The weeds were absolutely horrible during the summer The sun hits it all day long so they put off a lot of heat too.

We started by cut up that massive juniper. Took 7 truck loads to the dump and scratches on the arms for days.

Next were those rocks... grrrr..... this area is 5000sq ft.
Had a few quotes to remove them, $1500. So my wife said why not just put up a sign and post online for free. 
Sure enough I started getting tons of interest. Posted for free in the spring, by late summer they were pretty much all gone, FREE, sweet! 
That was it for 2018....


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

2019:

Not much happened in terms of progress on this project during spring and summer. 
Working in the oil patch takes up a lot of my time. I work away for 2 weeks, home for 1. So most of my 1 week home is spent with my family.

Only progress was this:






Think I literally had every type of weed known to man.

I bet my neighbor was just cussing at me this year 😄

Late fall 2019:
I get a break from work. Decided to get a handle on this disgrace of a front yard we have going on. 
It was actually pretty embarrassing.

My other neighbor and I rented a mini excavator and skid steer and got this area cleaned up

Went looking for my septic too. We had no idea where it was and when it was last pumped.
Found it!
6 feet deep


Later that day 40yds of top soil showed up.
Boys love playing in dirt.


Oh ya got rid of a stump in our back yard



After getting the soil spread the best we could with the machines I took a rake to it and leveled it even more.



Being so late in the year there was no chance for a fall seeding plus I wanted the winter/ snow to settle this new topsoil. So that was it for 2019. 
Time to start planning, researching, planning, more researching on 'how to grow grass seed' 
That's when this forum came into my life 😃

Just some other pics:

Bears are common in this area


Heres my back yard:

Those are lilacs. 6 in total. Nice in the spring time.






Next: Spring 2020 - No one would have predicted how this year would have started out.... 
My lawn journey continues... stay tuned.... more to come. 
Son's birthday tomorrow so taking a break from the lawn and my story.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

So spring 2020 starts like this: 
Laid off early March due to the pandemic. I knew it was going to be at least a few months so I figured it was the perfect time to start my seeding. (If I was still working I would have gone with sod)

**Before I get into the details I need to send a huge shout out to Jeff @Hyna32 I've been picking his brain since I started and he's been extremely helpful along the way. Jeff did a spring reno a few yrs ago.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=1579&hilit=Jeff%27s+spring+reno
Thanks Jeff!! 
I know I'll have many more questions**

So late March is here and im watching the weather, checking soil Temps every day. Spring was unusually late this year. 
My seeds - Brettyoung - 50lb of 90/10 mix of kbg/prg
30% Tirem
30% Full moon
30% Brooklawn
10% Triumphant Perennial ryegrass

Fertilizer - 50lbs of 18-24-12
Polymer coated
Sulphur coated
Urea

Tenacity was planned.... Placed the order April 1st.
(29 days later it showed up)

So as I'm watching the weather and soil warming up I kept putting off dropping seeds. I wanted to use Tenacity. This has been bare dirt since Oct of 2019.
The weather was perfect so I went a head without the Tenacity.

April 20 - "The Day" 
Put down 30lbs of starter fert.
Put down 3lbs/k of grass seed (5000sq ft total)
Rolled 
Then watered

See how this goes....
Did not use Tenacity didn't use peat moss, spring time....

I did have some left over compost from making my daughter's vegetable garden that I used along the driveway.

I got to excited I forgot to take pics of day 1... d'oh
Here is day 10. Pretty much identical besides the weeds now coming up.





Not sure what to do about the ditch 🤔 
I'm open for suggestions....
Was just thinking of killing it and put down sand, not sure....








These large landscape rocks I decided to keep. I actually added another 1. Was thinking of doing flower beds around them but once again I'm total open for suggestions... 
my goal this year is to just get this grass established then do more with actually landscaping.


Bonus: I actually have 2 projects on the go. This other one I will continue to update and add pics but I'll keep the details short.

Its my "side/ other front yard" 2500sq ft. Its very heavily shaded so I was worried kbg would not do so well. The rep suggested a fescue mix.
So this side was seed 4 days before the kbg (April 16) with 6lbs of a Fine Fescue mix.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

Everyday I'm watching the weather and continue to check soil temps.
Checking for little green babies.

The first couple days I was using a oscillating sprinkler and was having to walk on the newly seeded ground. 
I decided this wasn't going to work so I ordered some Hunter PGP ultra rotors, 9 total. I laid ¾" pvc for 3 zones then connected them to garden hoses then to a 4 way timer. Everything is buried up to the faucet.
This is just temporary for this year, as the yard behind where I've seeding needs some work. Probably a next year project.

Got these rotors installed and are so happy I did this. They are absolutely amazing. 
3 rotors in a line spraying 40' getting perfect head to head coverage with all 9 sprinklers. 
I was, on average, watering 3-4x a day for 4-6mins each time. I actually found windy days were drying out the soil much faster then a bright sunny day.

The PRG came up quick as expected, I think I started seeing them around day 5.
Then day 12 I saw this:





A lot of stress lifted off my shoulders when I saw the kbg was starting to germinate. Seemed very quick. Up to this point = lots and lots of sun, not a drop of rain.

Bonus: Fine Fescue 
Day 11 - I first noticed those little green babies



Day 20 - A lot of the old grass that was below the topsoil is growing through. It was mostly fine fescue and ryegrass and a ton of weeds.
We didn't care for this side since living here so it was in bad shape.
I really wished I had got some Tenacity down at seed time on this side. Up to this point I'm not overly happy with this fine fescue but I know its slow to germinate and this side only gets 4hrs max of sun a day.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing how this turns out. Sorry to hear about being laid off. This has been a crazy year..


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

@Stuofsci02 
Thanks. Your property is absolutely beautiful! 
I hope to get mine looking haft as nice as yours.
So far I've had fun with this seeding. Being laid off is usually common in the spring for oilfield works, this one will just be a bit longer.
Nice thing is I'm home all day so I really get to baby sit these projects. Especially with the watering.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

Day 22: 
Really starting to come in now. Up to this day the average day time temps have been consistent (20c/ 68f) 
Only 1 day of rain so far. Very dry spring so far which is not typical for my area. 




That ditch is such an eye sore. Need to do something about it....


That dirt area is where my septic tank is and plan on getting it pumped later this year. 
That will probably be another spring project. I have hundreds of large rocks to deal with and its very bumpy. 
From the edge of where I seeded over to my neighbor's fence to my back fence is almost 7000sq ft. Will also have to add irrigation to this section.

Sorry about the shadow. The lawn looks better in the afternoon/ evening sun.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

DAY 30 😁

I'm very happy with how this is turning out so far.
Very impressed with the kbg.

Up to day 30, only 1 day of rain. Lots and lots of watering. The sunny warm days have sure helped.
Damn weeds are enjoying it too. 
When I ordered the Tenacity I didn't think to order a nis or a marker dye. So that stuff including a fungicide are on order now. Hope to get a handle on these weeds before they get out of control.

4 days ago (day 26) I did spray urea at .20 of N.
I plan on doing this weekly for 3-4 more weeks then switch to organic fertilizers. This isn't set in stone going to watch how the grass responds.

*I was going to get a soil test done next spring but decided to do it now. When the rep for Brettyoung delivered my organic fertilizer I had him pull some soil samples for me. They use Logan Labs. Should be 2-3 weeks before I get the results*











This area along the driveway is doing amazing!
It was the area I was most concerned about. Worried about washout and drying out because of my asphalt driveway. The compost I put down along here is really helping out.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Nice chronology, Justin! Keep going; your plan looks good. It looks like the arrival of your NIS and marker dye should coincide with good timing to apply Tenacity. Germination looks great!


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

@Chris LI thank you! 
Speaking of:

DAY 51 Present day - Very first app of Tenacity was sprayed today at 5oz/acre rate with NIS and dye. Also included .25/n from Urea.

Since day 30: I've done a couple foliar apps of .25/n from urea, also included Humic acid at 2oz/M rate.

Day 40: I put down 25lbs of an organic fertilizer 
10-2-5 and 5lbs of left over starter i had. Total of .75lb/N

Mowed a few times with my Scotts 20" reel at 2" not all of it is at 2" yet. Its really helping with the weeds. I've noticed if I keep cutting up the weeds the grass is thicken up and choking out the broad leaf weeds.

Day 45: I've been getting lots of rain of late compared to a very dry April and first haft of May. Got a couple dry days so I decided to do a sprinkler audit. I installed these pgp ultra's this spring for this seeding project. 
Got ¼" of water per ½hr of run time.

Got my soil test back from Brettyoung who sent it off to Logan Labs.


*Thank you very much to* : @Ridgerunner and @Babameca for helping me understand these results! 
Was able to find some KMag 0-0-21.5 very close to me for $20/ 50lbs. Got x2. 
Looking at the forecast, I'm in for a lot more rain, but today was nice so I decided to throw down some of this KMag at 1lb of K rate. Then i got the Tenacity down 😃















As for the Fine Fescue side its 4 days ahead of the *** side so,
DAY 54:
Pretty much everything i do/add i copy to this fescue side. Only difference is i sprayed Tenacity without a NIS at a 4oz/acre rate 16 days ago. It got sprayed again today with the NIS today at the 5oz/acre rate.The weeds got really bad, had to do something. Was to nervous to use 2 4d or any of those 3 ways. 
It seemed to help but now I'm dealing with quackgrass :evil: 
I'm going to see how the rest of this year goes. I may be redoing this side. Might try kbg next time.
I do really like this FF. Its super soft and is actually darker then the kbg as of right now.

THE WEEDS!! :evil: 




Already a noticeable difference with the weeds, thank you Tenacity!




First time cutting with the gas mower. Of course I had to throw on some strips. Its cut at 2.5" 
Still got to figure out something to do about these ditches.


----------



## PNW_TurfNoob (May 29, 2020)

That's some really good progress with your project! It's filling in really well and it looks like you nailed the seeding rate. Is that basalt rock in the front? I really like the look of it and you might be able to do a little riverbed type landscaping project featuring basalt. Strong work so far!


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

@PNW_TurfNoob 
Thanks you!
I dont have a clue what the rocks are. All I know is they are heavy and didn't want to deal with getting rid of them before the reno.
For this year I want to get the lawn established then I'll work more on landscaping and cleaning things up.

Was thinking flower beds around each one or possibly joining all them with a mulch bed. Even though maybe trees between them but my wife really doesn't want trees.

UPDATE: Fine Fescue day 55 
Been getting tons and tons of rain. A lot more in the forecast. Then by next weekend temps expected to hit 32c/90f. Its also very humid, more then usually for my area.
I'll be putting down a fungicide soon as I get a chance as a prevention.

I did get a couple hours in between the massive thunder storms we've been getting to get a mow in.

While I was out shopping my neighbor text me sending me this pic of my yard. 
He said "look how straight those lines are" haha


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

Damn sorry to hear you got laid off.

I too work in the AB oil patch, frac supervisor. Still working for now but taking temp layoffs when there isn't any work. We shut down our Red Deer shop so everything is coming outta GP now. Hopefully Vesta fires up here in the next month or two so I can work from home again.

Lawn looks good! That Tenacity will wipe a good chunk of the weeds out, I would plan a second app in about 3 weeks time


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

@DiabeticKripple thanks!
I'm actually planning on a second Tenacity app in 2 weeks. I've got some woody weeds. Want to hit them hard. If the Tenacity doesn't get them I'll just spray some killex.

I'm actually very happy to be off this spring. Finally got to focus some time on my yard. Its been a slow project over the last 3 years to this point.

I've actually only worked for TD for a couple months. (Rig 3) I'm originally from Savanna. When we racked early feb. I jumped ship to TD (I knew how much their rigs work) but I just got a call thurs, my Savanna rig is going back to work July 7th.

I bet Vesta goes back soon. They can drill these wells cheap. My Savanna rig, thats all we did the last 2 yrs was drill duvernay's for multiple companies and they all wanted to be like Vesta.

Nice to meet a fellow oilfield worker on here. 🍻


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

@Justmatson good to hear you got a call back.

I'm currently in Dawson Creek sitting on an ARC pad. Not much left for June but looks like July and August get busy again. I think most operators slashed their Q2 budgets and pushed all the projects into Q3 and 4.


----------



## Hyna32 (Dec 1, 2017)

@Justmatson Congrats on the progress! Apologies for being so late to the thread/party! Wow, that hot tub and view = amazing! Before I forget I really like the red/pink tulips along the front of the house, nice contrast.

Agreed, the Tenacity is really working wonders on the broad leaf weeds. Impressed by how full n thick the lawn already looked at ~55 days! You did a tremendous amount of prep work to get here, enjoy!

Keep up the great work, save the ditch for your next project. :beer:


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

DAY 60:

Not the day 60 I was hoping for. 9 days ago I sprayed Tenacity at 5oz/acre rate. I'm guessing the bleach lines are overlap. I also included a 3 way (Killex) with that spray. 
I'm happy with the results so far. Don't see any active weeds. Will probably not do a follow up Tenacity spray. 
The grass has been under enough stress and now its getting hot. 
4 days ago I put down 1lb/N of Earth Works Replenish-10-2-5. Love this fertilizer!

I've also lowered the HOC by a little bit. Cutting at 1.75" with a manual reel, about every 3rd day. Some areas is almost to thick to cut with the reel.

The weather has been very wet. Got over 3+" of rain in 4 days. Now it's starting to warm up a bit. 
I'll continue to listen to the grass. It seems very happy at this height.

Since Day 60 is not so pretty 😥 I might as well show the worst section. This is near the house and the thinnest section out of the entire 5000sq ft. 






Going for that quilt pattern :shock:


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

DAY 70:
What a difference in 10 days! 
Since day 60 I've put down another 25lbs of Replenish 10-2-5 and for the first time a FAS app 5 days ago @2oz/m rate.
I plan on another app of the 10-2-5 in a couple days as well a PreM app of Prodiamine.

Whether has been, I would say perfect for growing grass. It hasn't got too hot yet and we haven't gone more then a few days without rain since April. 
I know the heat will come soon but for now my grass is loving this!

Been cutting at 1 ⅝" every 2nd day and cutting off ½" each time. Need to get my hands on some pgr. 
Going back to work this week so I'm away 2 weeks at a time. I dont expect my wife to cut every 2nd day, maybe once a week. Going to let it grow out to 2 ½ - 3" for the summer.

I'm extremely happy with the spring seeding of this kbg. 
Only issue I'm dealing with right now is a grassy weed. Think its orchard grass. It grows much faster and is a lime green. Have maybe a dozen patches.
Painted some of the leaves with glyphosate this evening, see what happens...







DAY 74: Fine Fescue Side Yard
Its starting to fill in much better. Grows pretty fast too. Haven't been babysitting this as much as the kbg. 
Still undecided what I want to do about this side. I may have to nuke it and try again. Seeing lots of grassy weeds and noticed some poa a today.
I'll see what the summer does to it. This side isn't irrigated like my kbg.


----------



## PNW_TurfNoob (May 29, 2020)

Wow! It's all looking really good! Got some KBG jealousy... Color looks really good and it thickened up quick!

I agree that it's been perfect grass weather in the PNW. Interested to see how your fescue holds up this summer.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Just catching up on your thread - awesome journey and that Day 60 to 70 improvement is unreal. Congrats.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

mucknine said:


> Just catching up on your thread - awesome journey and that Day 60 to 70 improvement is unreal. Congrats.


Thank you! Much appreciated!


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

Day 74: (since seed down)
Not much of an update.... 
Plan for this weekend is to put down another .5lb/m of KMag and another .5lb/m of Replenish 10-2-5.

I've since switched to the rotary mower. Bringing the height up slowly. Currently at 2.25" I'll keep it around 2.5" for now. Still fairly cool and very wet here.

Strips are for my American friends!
Happy 4th of July 
(tomorrow) 🍻 @Hyna32 





That crazy nut is up on his roof taking pictures of his grass! :nod:


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Looks great. Nice job controlling the weeds. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Amazing work. Your spring Reno really worked out awesome!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

Baretta said:


> Looks great. Nice job controlling the weeds. :thumbsup:


Thanks! 
Honestly I was starting to get worried about them. Especially the field bindweeds. I was reading they are hard to control. 
I think what helped a lot was the constant mowing of them. Wasn't letting them get established. Then I applied killex and Tenacity. Which wiped out everything. 
Only thing i have now is a few grassy weeds... Orchard grass 🤬 and I think its ky31 fescue.

Yesterday I was bored and went on a killing spree...
Mixed up a magic potion and started painting those grassy weed leaves. Hopefully it works 🤞


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

Day 100:
Temps nearing 100f/ 38c.
Finally, summer is here and to start off with a heatwave. Temps have been mid 30's/90f for a week now. Tomorrow is forecasted to be the hottest day 39c/ 102f

So far the young kbg is holding up well and loving it.
Haven't added anything to the lawn since my last update, just a FAS app 2 days ago.
Currently mowing at 3" 




For anyone who spots the little brown spots... that isn't DS its dead patches of Orchard grass that I painted a few weeks ago 


Weird how the property line works here... there's a little white dot near the street, its in my first stripe. Thats my neighbor's water main shut off. Mine is 2' to the left so ya that first stripe is on my neighbors side :lol: 
I seeded this strip for him when I did my yard and looked after it until it was established but....
If you look in the first pic you can see the difference.
I may go a little heavier with the fert and FAS along my side... can't let the neighbor dominate me with my own products :lol:

l=https://postimg.cc/3WHSgKQ8]







[/url]

Entire lawn looks like this. 100% fully covered now. 
Extremely happy with how its turned out.


----------



## PNW_TurfNoob (May 29, 2020)

Front is looking amazing!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

PNW_TurfNoob said:


> Front is looking amazing!


+1, Indeed! :thumbup:

@Justmatson would you share the recipe for your "magic potion" ? Once I battle goosegrass I am sad to say I also shall be faced with taking on orchard grass ... and too much to handpull AND on slopes that make even a partial reno a dicey gamble not worth taking :fool:


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

@440mag this orchard grass is frustrating and a pain in the ***. I've done a lot of research on trying to eliminate it without glyphosate, to no avail.

Painting the leafs definitely work. Its slow, time consuming, and get left with a dead/ bare spot about the size of a softball. 
This is what i did....
Can't remember the measurements exactly...
- Roundup super concentrate (1tbs)
- NIS (1tbs) 
- Marker dye <-- was very helpful as I did this over a couple days.
- A bit of Urea (helps the gly travel through the plant faster) 
You don't want to kill it to fast, need time for the gly to travel to all the roots. Don't go overboard on the glyphosate. 
I used nitrile gloves and then a cotton glove over top. Used my thumb and forefinger to cover the leaf. Some use a paint brush. Only need to paint a couple leafs not the whole plant. 
I waited 2-3 days after a mow, as you probably know orchard grass grows much fast then the turf. Made it a bit easier to grab the leaves. Then wait another day or two before mowing. 
(Start in a far corner and work backwards, or in sections, don't let people or animals in the area until it dries. It doesn't take much to kill grass. If you accidentally step on a painted planted might end up with a few more dead spots)

Most spots have already filled back in. I got a little careless and must have touch some grass so some spots are bigger.

Obviously I know i won't eliminate all of it this year. Its probably going to take multiple years or until they come up with a selective herbicide. 
Here's to wishing :roll:


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

Day 104

Had to get some pics when the weather hit 38⁰c/ 100⁰f

Starting to get lots of little mushrooms. I'm fine with that fungus but I've been watching very carefully for others. 
Sometimes I think a fungus is starting but I'm pretty sure its just the kbg shedding some leaves during this heat. Not seeing any lesions and seems pretty uniform over the entire yard. 
Holding off on using any fungicide for now. Want to see how this kbg does (testing it) sure loves the heat and sun. Still mowing twice a week @ 2.5" 
Irrigating every second day, for now. Will be going back to every 3-4 days this week as temps are dropping.




Here's how the Fine Fescue lawn is doing:


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Justmatson said:


> @440mag this orchard grass is frustrating and a pain in the @ss. I've done a lot of research on trying to eliminate it without glyphosate, to no avail.
> 
> ...
> I used nitrile gloves and then a cotton glove over top. Used my thumb and forefinger to cover the leaf....


Thanks for the reply and, SIMPLY INGENIOUS IDEA!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

LOL, people passing by are used to seeing me on hands and knees hand pulling the stuff - using that awesome cotton glove over nitrile ones idea will only give em more reason to roll their eyes! :lol:


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

440mag said:


> Justmatson said:
> 
> 
> > @440mag this orchard grass is frustrating and a pain in the @ss. I've done a lot of research on trying to eliminate it without glyphosate, to no avail.
> ...


Especially if you use dye, your hand will be blue :lol:

*** I have to thank - 
@Babameca and
@HoosierLawnGnome 
I questioned them about the painting gly. They were the ones who helped me.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Hey, glad to help!

Once i found my weed wand, it made painting much easier. I like it more than spot spraying with a 4 gallon backpack!


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

DAY 130:

Possibly the last warm summer day... 30⁰c/ 86⁰f today. 
Since my last update: Dropped 0.5lb/n of 10-2-5 on Aug 4th. Weather had cooled off from a heatwave.

Middle of Aug got another heatwave but only for a few days.

Started to lower HOC from a tall 4+ inches. Mowing every 2nd to 3rd day to get this cut down. 
Currently at 2 ¼" stressed the lawn a little so I'm going to sit at this setting for a bit. 
Final HOC.... not sure yet... probably 1 ½" +/-

Aug 24th: Started the N Blitz 0.5lb/n of urea. Plan on bi-weekly apps for now. I've already noticed the grass is starting to take off with the cooler temps and that urea app.

edit: that brown patch in the bottom of this first pic is what happens when then wife fills the mower with gas and spills it :roll: 
No grief giving... she cuts the lawn while I'm at work for 2 weeks. 


I mowed crosshatches but the light just wasn't right. 
If you noticed the next two pics the stripes are in opposite directions. 
Welcome any suggestions on how to capture better pics of stripes... i know its all about angles.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

Fall - Spring 2021 Project:

Going to reno more of my yard (6500sq ft) I liked how my spring reno turned out so much i'm going to continue on. 
The spring reno was the first time ever doing anything with lawn care besides mowing so I was gun shy to do it all at once.

This fall, the plan: Remove all these damn rocks, grade out this area: 




Might start killing this mess this fall so I have time to get it cleaned up and bring in sand or top soil to level. 
Its pretty bumpy. Allow winter to settle everything.
I did that with my front yard and it worked out great.
Once spring comes around I'll do a final gly app.









This is a prime example of why I want to reno and go with kbg again:
That green section was a stump i ripped out last fall. I threw down some seed from my reno watered it till it germinated. (Just wanted something there besides dirt) never watered it again, only rain. I can't believe how well its survived summer with very little rain. 


Spring Plan: early spring add onto my irrigation to cover this area. Using Hunter pgp rotors. There will be a total of 5 zones and 19 heads, covering a total of 11,500sq ft.

As for seed: I really like the mix I went with - Tirem, Fullmoon, Brooklawn. I also still have 25lbs left over. 
I'm also thinking of going with a mono like Bewitched or Mazama because of the shade from those maples.

*Any suggestions or critiques are more then welcomed*

Still pretty green at lawn care :lol:


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Man. I remember reading this at the beginning of the year. One hell of a project and the KBG didn't even flinch at the summer heat! Awesome work! Especially for a spring reno. Congrats!

Btw, do a monostand to have a little fun. Get out and live a little.. &#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

Been awhile since I updated.

This kbg is now 5 months old. 
Mid Aug started N blitz @ .5lb/n from urea bi-weekly.
This week I upped that to 1lb. Weather has cooled down and started to get fall rain.

Looking at the forecast though.... suppose to warm back up to upper 20's/ C⁰ lower 80's F⁰ and zero rain. Super dry year as most of the continent has seen.

I'm going to fix this ditch next year. Just ignore it :lol: 


Going to fix up my driveway at some point so I can get a tighter edge. Dump trucks messed it up bringing in all that soil.




@jrubb42 thank you for the comment, sorry I haven't checked my journal for a while. 
Funny you mentioned mono... i was actually thinking that. 
I'm redoing that fescue side to a mono of Mazama next spring. Picked up 15lbs from a forum member @NateDawg24

See how the rest of this year goes and funds. I might kill it off and do my entire property Mazama. I am very jealous of yours and others members low cut lawns. 
It's a bit harder for me because I work out of town for 2 weeks at a time.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

A little bit more progress on my side yard. 
Getting all the rocks away from the house so hopefully I can get a skid steer in before the snow flies :?

Also planning on running all my irrigation lines this year. Key word 'planning' :lol: 
There will be 9 zones just to cover the grass.

Got some free labor today.


----------



## jamesonw (May 3, 2019)

You killed that spring renovation. Nice work, great stripes and always best when the kids can get involved! I think some wild flowers would make that ditch pop, low maintenance for sure. I'll keep a watch to see how this next project area goes! I'm sure you'll nail that too. Cheers to a great fall!


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

No explanation needed here :shock:

Snow 2 months earlier then last year. Looks like It might warm up a bit late next week, hopefully enough where I can get a final mow in. Its a bit long right now. I was also hoping to get down another 1 to 1.5lbs of Nitrogen before winter. Currently at 5.75lbs/N for the season.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

Just getting in that last watering before winter shuts me down. 
Probably get in a mow in a few days....

Well at least their not frozen... ran each zone for a minute to clear any ice then blew them back. 
Left for work 2 weeks ago and it was 68f/ 20c. Came home yesterday to this 24f/ -4c snow.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

Mean while back in Canada.....





This is how we keep mowing... if your a diehard!


Shoveled the snow off, then raked to get the grass to stand up.


Time to get my mow on. Might do one more on Thurs evening before heading back to work. Not because its growing but because it'll be the last one of the season.  




This is how you dominate your neighbors. Little help from mother nature :lol:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You are going to blow the irrigation, right?24F is too low to keep water in them.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

g-man said:


> You are going to blow the irrigation, right?24F is too low to keep water in them.


Ya absolutely. I posted that I did in that post. 
I was just running them to clear any slush/ice (if there was any) before blowing them out.

Got lucky!
That night got to -12⁰c/ 10⁰f my area broke over a 100 year old record for amount of snow + cold this early in the year.


----------

